# ASUS Sabertooth Z77 vs Asus P8Z77-v Deluxe



## freebie (May 25, 2012)

Hi all, am turning to the experts for this, as I am facing a dilemma. 

Have two questions for you all.

Which motherboard would you recommend?
- ASUS Sabertooth Z77
- ASUS P8Z77-v Deluxe

I'm pairing it with an i7-3770k and 16gb Vengeance 1800mhz ram.

I also wanted to ask to see if anyone has any experience with these boards and the Corsair H60, i had major issues fitting this cooler on to my old board (asus p5b-deluxe) and just wondered if anyone had tried this.


----------



## anniegeod7 (May 25, 2012)

Id go with I have a P8Z77-V Pro and a Coolermaster Hyper 212 evo or with Vengance low profile


----------



## freebie (May 25, 2012)

I already have the H60 from my previous build, do you reckon i'll have issues fitting it?


----------



## Huddo93 (May 25, 2012)

On new boards fitting your cooler wont be a problem at all. 

I just bought the Z77 Deluxe V, looks very nice, allows for a pretty nice OC to. The Asus Sabertooth will do just a good of a job. Honestly comes down to what colour you like most, either the fully stealth PCB or the blue accents on the Deluxe V.


----------



## freebie (May 31, 2012)

as far as feature set wise though, do i get much more with the deluxe over the sabertooth, i know most of features are generic accross entire asus series.


----------



## Huddo93 (May 31, 2012)

freebie said:


> as far as feature set wise though, do i get much more with the deluxe over the sabertooth, i know most of features are generic accross entire asus series.



Pretty much, purely a colour scheme choice in my opinion


----------



## radrok (May 31, 2012)

The Sabertooth has 5 years warranty and some nifty cooling, anyway it all boils down to your colour scheme preference


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 31, 2012)

Sabertooth hands down.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 31, 2012)

Really happy with my P67 Sabertooth. Can't see why the Z77 would be any less of a great board. I do wish my P67 came with the extra fans like the Z77 does. Being watercooled they are needed.


----------



## freebie (May 31, 2012)

Thanks guys, sabertooth I think it's gotta be then down to the sexy thermal armour, because I don't think I have any use for the dual nics, and defo no need for the wifi.


----------



## radrok (May 31, 2012)

freebie said:


> Thanks guys, sabertooth I think it's gotta be then down to the sexy thermal armour, because I don't think I have any use for the dual nics, and defo no need for the wifi.



The rule of thumb about motherboards for me is "buy ASUS and you can't go wrong" it may sound fanboyish but this brand has never let me down.
So be Sabertooth or P8Z77 you can't go wrong


----------



## jimp9106 (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a Sabertooth z77 and a Asrock Z77professional  . . . The Sabertooth , in my experience , is better ,,,, All the features work on the Asus as described so far ..overclocks easy , no BSOD  so far ... .The Asrock has been a bit buggy . Although its a solid board , im going to sell it and stick with the Sabertooth ...


----------



## Hockster (Jun 9, 2012)

H100 block fit with ease on the Sabertooth.

Ignore the dust and lazy cabling, lol


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 9, 2012)

well other than having a Realtek Ethernet more than the Intel Intel® 82579V and Deluxe Power Phases 16 -phase for CPU, 4 -phase for iGPU vs. Sabertooth - 8 +4 +2 Digital Phase Power Design

i will say take which u desire bcs more phases don't give u better oc it's depeding on how the phases r made i mean quality vs. quantity.

but depending on how much money u will take which u want, bcs they should could oc to the same.


----------



## freebie (Jun 11, 2012)

Hockster said:


> H100 block fit with ease on the Sabertooth.
> 
> Ignore the dust and lazy cabling, lol
> 
> [url]http://i.imgur.com/JMpHf.jpg[/URL]



Wow that looks nice. Decision made I think lol. What case you got there?


----------



## Hockster (Jun 11, 2012)

It's a Corsair Graphite series in white.


----------



## freebie (Jun 11, 2012)

Hockster said:


> It's a Corsair Graphite series in white.



Sweet. I'm considering the NZXT Switch 810 in white for my build, was gonna keep current case, but I fancy a white case. 

I like the graphite, but I want a window. To see my investment hehe


----------



## HammerON (Jun 11, 2012)

I would go with the Sabertooth!!!
As far as your H60, do you have the proper mounting bracket for the CPU socket?


----------



## freebie (Jun 11, 2012)

HammerON said:


> I would go with the Sabertooth!!!
> As far as your H60, do you have the proper mounting bracket for the CPU socket?



Yeah it comes with a 1155/1156 bracket. Had me worried then, I was 99% sure but then you made me have to double check. lol


----------



## lastcalaveras (Jun 11, 2012)

z77 sabertooth FTW. better warranty and less parts to go wrong as the z77 deluxe uses plx chips to make up for the lack of pci-e lanes
also the sabertooth has military components and the deluxe doesn't


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jun 11, 2012)

I am getting free Sabertooth Z77 from Asus any day now. Too bad I already have X79 so I'll have to sell it. Will be hard time not to open the damn box, the board looks too good in pics.


----------



## freebie (Jun 11, 2012)

gc_panzerfin said:


> i am getting free sabertooth z77 from asus any day now. Too bad i already have x79 so i'll have to sell it. Will be hard time not to open the damn box, the board looks too good in pics. :d



why are you getting a free one?????????


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jun 11, 2012)

freebie said:


> why are you getting a free one?????????



Won some summer picture competition. Got to pick Z77 board of my choice (no, couldn't take the 400€ thunderbolt model).


----------



## freebie (Jun 11, 2012)

lucky man. thunderbolt would have been a nice addition though lol


----------



## Hockster (Jun 11, 2012)

freebie said:


> Sweet. I'm considering the NZXT Switch 810 in white for my build, was gonna keep current case, but I fancy a white case.
> 
> I like the graphite, but I want a window. To see my investment hehe



The case has a window. The window can be replaced with a grill that has mounting points for fans.


----------

